# Who is the best webhost? (updated)



## Blake4 (May 29, 2012)

Hello I am looking to see who are some of the top web hosting places. I have researched a lot and looked at the "Top" picks but I would rather hear from peoples personal experiences. I was thinking about going with ipage because it is one of the only top web hosts that allows paypal. I would be selling no more than 15-20 different designs on my website. Any feedback is a plus! thank you


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

First decide which type of hosting you need ? Dedicated or shared ? what is the nature of your site ? Hosting selection depend on the many terms ! I prefer dedicated hosting by BlueHost, HostGator, Hostmonster. Select one of them.


----------



## Blake4 (May 29, 2012)

What is the difference between shared and dedicated? Does it make a large difference? Thank you for the respons


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Blake4 said:


> What is the difference between shared and dedicated? Does it make a large difference? Thank you for the respons


When I did my research on hosts I cam up with 2 winners: ipage, and Justhost. I ended up choosing JustHost. I have no complaints and they actually helped me with a big problem I had early on so kudos to them. 

Dedicated vs Shared. Yes, Makes a difference. 

If you're planning on ever being "big" then a dedicated IP will help with SEO, speed, downtime and not gettign blacklisted and above all (whethere you're big or not) you have to have a dedicated IP in order to get an SSL certificate. And if you're selling things, you need an SSL certificate.


----------



## John Chu (May 15, 2011)

I use Bluehost and highly recommend them. Good pricing and nice support for the all apps you may want to install on your site, Wordpress, Photo Galleries, etc. plus commerce apps.


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

I am a web designer and work with many small business owners, and I recommend FatCow hosting, it's a tiny bit more expensive, but there cpanel looks great and their live support chat is great. I have set up a few t-shirt websites and each time I've used FatCow, WP, WP eCommerce Plugin, and SanMar + Suppliers. 

I'm thinking about doing a tutorial, including adding products... is that something anyone would be interested in? PM Me


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

I always recommend nexcess.net when it comes to anything that requires reliability. At the moment we have close to 30 e-commerce clients utilizing a number of Nexcess Magento hosting options from shared accounts(SIP's) to dedicated servers. Overtime we have had a couple clients that have come to us that are on Bluehost, and for smaller clients that is fine but unfortunately you have no real option for growth when the time comes. There had been an issue with Bluehost having some of their shared mailservers blacklisted in the past (This was over a year ago and they could have remedied the situation). This is not a slam on Bluehost, it can be hard to control user actions in that type of shared environment but since the blacklisting effects all accounts associated with those servers it could be a problem. 

Also stay away from godaddy hosting like the plague.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

Been using canaca for 10 years. Reliable, affordable and great customer service staff.

Sent from my ADR6400L using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Blake4 said:


> What is the difference between shared and dedicated? Does it make a large difference? Thank you for the respons


When many sites are hosted at that server on which your site is its mean, this is shared hosting. If your just hosted on a single server its mean you have dedicated server.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

printingray said:


> When many sites are hosted at that server on which your site is its mean, this is shared hosting. If your just hosted on a single server its mean you have dedicated server.


I believe op was referring to shared vs dedicated IP adress - not shared vs dedicated server. Someone with a dedicated IP (through a host) doesn't mean they are on a dedicated server. It only means they are the only ones with that particular IP address.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

1stcom.com
Used for years and recommend all my clients there


----------



## XBM (Jul 2, 2012)

I recommend Web Hosting Services, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, and Dedicated Servers by HostGator. I've been with them since before they are as big as they are now and have many customers websites hosted there as well. For a basic shared hosting plan though, you can't really go wrong with any of the hosts recommended in this thread. When you start talking about VPS or dedicated, then it matters more.


----------



## WCW (May 9, 2012)

Go with a company that offers REAL support and a backup server.
I once went with a private company a few years back (1 man operation) and he went AWOL.
Had my domain locked and a company in China scooped his domain when he abandoned ship.
Was real troublesome getting my domain 'keys' back to move to a reliable server. Netfirms has served me very well.


----------

